# Controlling the funk...



## drew_in_oregon (Jan 29, 2005)

My 6-year-old GSD sometimes smells...bad.

It's not really practical for me to wash him in our house, but I do wash him on the porch or take him to a doggy self-wash place. I've tried a few different shampoos, as well as a homemade shampoo (50/50 mix of Dial hand soap and white vinegar). They work and he smells fine for a couple days but then the funk returns.

Unfortunately, here in Oregon it rains very often, and the water brings out that "wet dog" smell. We also go outside and hike as much as possible (2-3x a week) and the mud, etc. adds to his ambiance.

I will admit I don't brush him as often as I should...probably only once a week...I don't know if that contributes or not.

My wife sometimes uses a doggy cologne on him that makes him smell rather cheap ;-)

Any advice?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you feeding?


----------



## drew_in_oregon (Jan 29, 2005)

Lucy Dog said:


> What are you feeding?


Natural Balance kibble and Natural Balance wet food. 2-3x a week I substitute either tuna or salmon (his favorites) for the wet food.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Has he always smelled this way? It might be a food allergy to whatever flavor you're feeding. I'd try and switch the foods to see if that helps.

I give Lucy about 3-4 baths a year and she never smells. The only reason I give her baths is because she got dirty or went swimming in salt water or something like that. Never because of odor.

Does he live indoors or outdoors?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the moisture is playing havoc with your dogs skin. 
I would try to get him thoroughly dry after his wet outings. He may develop hot spots and those are a pain to heal. 
Personally, I'm not a fan of doggy colognes~ dogs olfactory sense is so acute, I doubt they'd want to be breathing that in constantly.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree the rainy season out there must be tough to deal with....I would try drying them off as best you can and brushing them more often. EarthBath make an in between baths spritz, but it isn't to used all the time. I also read on here that a solution of vinegar and water in a spray bottle to occasionally mist them is good for the skin, coat and smell. Much better than a doggie cologne.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Regular grooming can cut back on any smell, could be his food. But if it's really a noticable odor maybe a trip to the vet is on order-just to rule out infection.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it his coat that smells? If it's not his coat it could be his anal glands.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's weird. None of my dogs have ever smelled and I bathe about twice a year. I'd consider changing foods a others have said, controlling moisture, and if that doesn't work maybe a trip to the vet. I don't think more bathing is the answer.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

The OP lives in one of the wettest regions in the U.S. I know Jake gets a slight odor here when he has been wet too much, I can't imagine the rainy season there.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Haha, you guys make me laugh when you say control moisture and get the dog thoroughly dry after outings. Just as Shasta is getting dry, it's time to go out again so I don't think these are really options. I don't love Shasta's wet dog smell either, but I don't really see a solution to the problem.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

A forced area dryer might be a really good investment in that region of the country. I want one to help remove hair, they work SO GOOD. I have used one on Jake at a pet wash, they are amazing....I have my eye on one on Amazon. It's certainly something to consider....


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

If he has no skin bacterial or fungal skin infection's, this will be caused by natural oil's in his coat..Think of a wool sweater when washed,the oil's in the wool smell the same as a dog..Dog's that are fed fish, or fish oil's smell worse.
My dog is only bathed once a year..Once a week i wipe him with a microfibre cloth, this removes excess oil's,so no smell..My dog's coat is very shiny with no smell,
you can see all the white grease on the cloth.
Linzi


----------

